
Google releases dataset to help AI systems spot fake audio recordings - jonbaer
https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/31/google-releases-dataset-to-help-ai-systems-determine-if-an-audio-recording-is-real/
======
jobigoud
The dataset will be used in a competition to detect genuine vs computer
generatd voice. So presumably in the future they can draw inspiration from the
winning approach and integrate it as the adversarial side of the GAN used to
synthesize voices.

Rinse repeat, each generation of state of the art fake detection feeding the
next generation of creation. I can see this escalating past human levels of
detection.

